# fin-nor ahab 20 for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great shape with box
$125 shipped paypal


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

would be a good drum/shark reel
how about $110 shipped p/p....


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

looks pretty nice,


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

It is very nice


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

if money is tight I could hold it for a week or so
also will drop to $100


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closing it here


----------

